#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Do you Have Any Idea of Road trips?

## Medusa

Is it unfamiliar to most of us? Am i right? Here's a little bit of tips for The best Road trips to Plan a Perfect One.Go Through this Blog.


Now Let's know about Perfect Road Trip Routes in Your areas or Known Place for a one day and night Road trip.I am waiting for your beautiful suggestions. :Thumbs:

----------


## Assassin

> Is it unfamiliar to most of us? Am i right? Here's a little bit of tips for The best Road trips to Plan a Perfect One.Go Through this Blog.
> 
> 
> Now Let's know about Perfect Road Trip Routes in Your areas or Known Place for a one day and night Road trip.I am waiting for your beautiful suggestions.


Road trips are always great, nothing will match the experience of riding the bike on long road. I love to ride the roads along with beaches. I'll consider your tips on my next ride which is next week. This time we plan to reach hill station almost 400km in total. And we choose the hardest path to ride as well. Life should be more adventures when you're ready to take risk (with care).  :Wink:

----------


## Medusa

Can you please share your routes for us? and also do you have well familiar on hill countries before?

----------


## Dhiya

Yes, I went a road trip with my girls. We traveled almost 200Km by motorbike around Jaffna district. We visited beaches, historical places, friend's home, temples and etc. This is an unforgettable day for us. Are you scary about travelling alone as girls? Be brave and plan for a road trip. Keep Enjoying

----------


## Bhavya

> Is it unfamiliar to most of us? Am i right? Here's a little bit of tips for The best Road trips to Plan a Perfect One.Go Through this Blog.
> 
> 
> Now Let's know about Perfect Road Trip Routes in Your areas or Known Place for a one day and night Road trip.I am waiting for your beautiful suggestions.


Nice tips Thenuka, Will keep them in mind while planning for a road trip.

----------


## Dhiya

Hey parijat, Those are premisha's tips. I shared my road trip experience in Jaffna. You have to praise Premisha for those tips.

----------

